# Consecutive IUIs



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm just wondering if anyone has had three consecutive IUIs.  I've just had two failed attempts and wanted to start another one this month but the hospital have advised that it would be better to leave it a month to give my body a rest.  I've also had to make another appointment to see the consultant to discuss IVF as the hospital think this is the next stage for me.  Now being 40 I'm quite anxious to get things moving and was keen to keep things going.  Has anyone had three in a row? I keep thinking this month could have been the one to give a BFP!!!! Who knows!

I've been away from this site for a bit as our computer was down at home and I don't always get chance to look whilst I am at work.  I was also very upset number two didn't work but I have now picked myself up!  Looking forward and moving on wishing for lots of  

All the very best to everyone for  !!!!  

Janeymay


----------



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Janeymay-I did my last (and second) IUI when I was 40 and was keen to go ahead with another-but changed doctors at that point and doctor no 2 was shocked that I hadn't turned to IVF before then. Looking back on it now (at 41 and one failed ICSI) still confused-I really preferred the low tech and cheaper(!) IUI, but was told that the success statistics for my age were really low.....
I think that it depends on individual circumstances...sorry to be so indecisive but the important thing is that whatever we decide, we should stay positive and still go for a BFP!!!
Take care 
Sazz


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Janeymay,

My gynae said they would do 6 IUI's before thinking about IVF.  As it happens I got a BFP on my 3rd attempt.  It seems that different hospitals/docs have different policies, but it must be very frustrating for you having to take a break when your raring to go.  I had the same thing when my gynae was on holiday!

Good luck and stay positive that the next attempt will work.
Sue


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Janeymay,

I have had four attempts at diui ,the last one with menopur which was a bfp but unfortunately no heartbeat at nine week scan .

At the moment i am considering my options and have got a consultation on the 23April.

The doctors here were quite happy to let me have six attempts at diui with clomid but i put my foot down on the second and insisted on injections, which they wanted me to have three attempts at but despite the fact i did manage to get pregnant, i am relunctant to go back on them, mainly like you say time is ticking by and i am 41 in June.

I think every clinic is different and so is every person.  

I have been lucky to have no cancelled cycles and every one has suited me really well, i also have a good reserve but it  does not tell me the quality of my eggs.

I cannot have three cycles in a row because we have to have a donor but i know people who have

Perhaps it would help having another consultation to see what they think?

Anita.xx


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

hi

I was doing ivf before but recently did an IUI. The clinic I am with were happy to go again (with injectables) straight on (calling CD1 the first day you know youre not pregnant after a failed cycle)

This seemed a bit quick to me (was feeling tired/disappointed) and didnt feel quite perky enough.

Since then DP was away and then doc away and now bank holidays (us away) there never seems a cponvenient time! Looks like it will be end April now.
Anyone rolled straight on, with injectables as soon as done preg test from the previous treatment?

Louise x

Sue - if youre there - great you are over the first early hurdles and into 2nd trimester.


----------

